# هل يمكن ان يتحول مهندس ميكانيكا قوي الي مهندس طيران؟



## تايكندو مان (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معاكم محمد الخطيب طالب في اولى ميكانيكا قوى:56:
طبعا من صغري عشان كنت بسافر كتير
كنت بعجب بشكل الطيارة اوي:7:
وكان كل الليهمني مش اسافر اكتر ما ابص على الطيارة:67::67:
وحتى الان والله يا جماعه 
ابقى في المطار :16:
راجل طول بعرض بدل ما يقعد في الكافيتيريا يشرب الكوفي بيشربه وهوا واقف ويبص على شكل الطيارة:68:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا كن املي اني اروح هندسة القاهرة علشان ادخل قسم طيران وفشل الموضوع طبعا لنسبتي القليلة في الثانوية العامة:80::69:
حاولت اجيب حاجة في اعدادي تنقلني علشان احول لهندسة القاهرة وبرده محصلش نصيب
واستمريت في كلية الهندسة بشبرا:80::80:
لن اطيل عليكم
سالت نفسي قلت ايه اقرب الاشياء اللممكن اقرب منها على قسم الطيران 
رحت دخلت ميكانيكا قوى :31:
دلواتي سؤال هل ممكن من قسم ميكانيكا قوى ان اتخصص في الطيران :4:
وايه الكورسات المطلوب اخدها لو هينفع:81:
ياريت تشرحولي لاني بجد انا بعشق حاجة اسمها محرك بتاع طيارة

انا مستعد اعمل اي حاجة علشان ابقى في يوم من الايام اشتغل في محركات الطيران
يارب​


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

اهلا بيك يا تايكوندو ...... 

لا تبكي علي البن المسكوب .... و حافظ علي بقية اللبن قبل ان ينسكب 

بمعني ..... مهندس الطيران هو في الاصل مهندس ميكانيكا ....... لكنه متبحر في بعض المواد الهامه المتخصصه 

منها aerodynamics و mechanics of flight و قليل من astrodynamics و بعضا من structure ثم مرور بمواد تصميم الطائرات ...... ثم المحركات النفاثه 

عموما ...... اهتم جيدا بمادة fluid dynamics و بعد التخرج باذن الله ..... قليل من الدراسة ابعض الكورسات يمكن ان تتحول بسهولة لمهندس طيران .... فلا تقلق 

و يمكن من الان ان تهتم بما له علاقه بالتخصص .... فتبني قاعده صلبة يمكن ان تبني عليها فيما بعد ..... 

غير انه من الممكن جدا بل كثيرا ما يحدث ان تعمل كمهندس طيران بشهادتك الحالية .... و اثناء العمل تمر ببعض الدورات التدريبية المتخصصه ..... 

هيا ابحر معنا في قسم الطيران .... مع الاهتمام بدروسك ..... و انصحك بالمرور علي الموضوع المثبت في القسم و الذي يتحدث عن ما يخص دراسة هندسة الطيران 

go sun ti h new jop 
سلاام


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

لطفا .... قد تم تغيير العنوان .....


----------



## تايكندو مان (18 أبريل 2008)

اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله

انتي شجعتني اكتر يا باش مهندس لانك قلتلي اهتم بالفلويد
انا اصلا داخل ميكانيكا قوى علشان الفلويد والثيرمو ديناميك

وانا سعيد جدا بكلامك 

وان شاء الله هكون زميل ليكم


----------



## تايكندو مان (18 أبريل 2008)

انا فعلا بعشق مادة الفلويد
بعشقها جدا رغم ان اغلب الاصدقاء بيستغربوا مني
حبا في المادة ده


----------



## تايكندو مان (18 أبريل 2008)

اخي الفاضل
قرات في احد المنتديات التابعة للجامعات
في قسم ميكانيكا قوى هذا المقال
وبحكم خبرتك في مجال الطيران الرجاء قراة المقال بتمعن واثبات مدى صحة هذا المقال
وتعبتك معايا


----------



## تايكندو مان (18 أبريل 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هذا الموضوع خاص بالطلاب الذين فى نيتهم الالتحاق بمجال الطيران أو هواة هذا المجال.*
*أولا سأعطى نبذه عن كيف تصبح مهندس ميكانيكا طيران مع شرح بسيط لنظام العمل فى هذا المجال وشرح لبعض الأنظمة الموجودة فى الطائرة مع اجابة اى استفسار يخص هذا الموضوع او اى سؤال يخطر ببال اى شخص فى هذا المجال. مع الأعتذار اذا تأخرت عن الاجابة عن اى شخص نظرا لضيق الوقت. لنبدأمعا....................*

*لتصبح مهندس ميكانيكا طيران أول خطوة وأنت فى الكلية أن تهتم بمواد مثل Aerodynamic & Gas dynamic هام جدا*

*بعد التخرج.... تأحذ كورس Basic Airframe & Engine ومدة الكورس حوالى ستة أشهر*
*وهناك خبرة عملية وهى عمل Tasks على الطائرة لمدة 9 أشهر مقسمة كالتالى أربعة Tasks for Airframe وأربعة Tasks for Engine وذلك كل شهر من التسعة أشهر*
*ثم الخبرة العامة 18 شهر شاملة ال6 أشهر للكورس والتسعة أشهر للخبرة العملية*
*بعد ذلك تمر بعدد من الاختبارات فى وزارة الطيران المدنى وبعد اجتيازها تحصل على Licence without type rate اجازة صيانة طائرات بدون طراز*
*ثم بعد ذلك تأخذ كورس فى طراز معين أيا كان وله ايضا خبرة عملية 9 أشهر و اختبارات لتحصل بعدها على اجازة فى هذا الطراز وتضاف الى Licence without type rate وتكون بذلك جاهز للعمل على الطائرة المحددة التى قمت باصدارها*

*المشوار طويل حوالى 3 سنوات *






​


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

صحيح نوعا ما ...... و ان كنت لا ادري هل هذا للحاصلين علي بكالريوس الهندسه الميكانيكيه مسبقا ام غير الحاصلين علي ا شئ هندسي ..... 

عموما ربما يكون هذا الكورس .... موصوفا لتصبح فني و ليس مهندسا ..... او تحول تخصصك من هندسة القوي الي الطيران 

في كلا الحالتين .... ما ورد في المقال صحيح اكاديميا ....... 

لك تحياتي .... و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## تايكندو مان (18 أبريل 2008)

تيب يا باش مهندس المصري طامع بكون انت مهندس طيران وانت ادرى بالناس اللتعرف تدي المفيد
تسالي وتشوفلي الموضوع ده هيوديني لحد فين
واكون شاكرلك من كل قلبي
انحناءة تقدير لك اخي الكريم
كن بخير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز تايكوندو مان الكلام الذي ذكرته ينطبق علي مهندس الطيران بعد التخرج فعلا لازم ياخد الشهادات اللي حضرتك كاتبها بالترتيب كي يكون مهندس طيران مسؤل عن الطائره


----------



## تايكندو مان (19 أبريل 2008)

يعني يا باش مهندس افهم من كده ان عليا الاهتمام بمواد الثيرمو والفلويد و و Aerodynamic & Gas dynamic

والاسترس والحاجات ده لحين التخرج وابدأ اخد الكورسات ده

انا عارف ان المشوار طويل بس حبي في التخصص ده هيبقى سبب في اكمال المسيرة

اشكركم اخواني
ولو اي حد عنده اضافات تانية رجاءا ميبخلش عليا بيها
تحياتي
ودمت بالف خير يا باش مهندس وليد


----------



## virtualknight (22 أبريل 2008)

بالتاكيد يمكنك التخصص وكما قال الأخ م. المصري فالمهندس المختص بالطيران هو اساسا مهندس ميكانيك وهذا ينطبق علي حيث اني درست في بداية دراستي الجامعية ضمن قسم الميكانيك في الجامعة التكنولوجية ببغداد وبعد انقضاء سنتين وانا ادرس مواضيع وكورسات متعلقة بالميكانيك ... تخصصت في السنتين الباقيتين في هندسة الطيران علما أنه كان هناك 4 تخصصات منبثقة من قسم الميكانيك هي تبريد وتكييف، ميكانيك عام، سيارات والطيران وانا ولله الحمد أخترت عشقي الأول الا وهو هندسة الطيران....عذرا للأطالة لكن اردت التأكيد لك بقدرتك على التخصص بالطيران لكن شرط أخذ الكورسات التي ذكرها من سبقني من الأخوة وشريطة التحلي بالصبر.


----------



## تايكندو مان (22 أبريل 2008)

توكلنا على الرحمن
اشكركم اخواني في الله
افتخر باني ضمن مهندسي عرب مسلمين هدفهم الوصول بالامة الى الاعالي


----------



## م/محترف (23 أبريل 2008)

و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
طبعا يا أخي يمكنك العمل في مجال هندسة الطيران لانك سوف تكون حاصل علي بكالريوس ميكانيكا قوى و هي الأساس
فيمكنك أن تأخذ بعد الدراسة بالتقدم لأخذ دورة في Basic Airframe & Engine و بما انك مهندس ميكانيكا قوى فسوف تهتم بدراستك بالمحركات اكثر من الهياكل وهي بالفعل كما ذكرت و تخرخ مهندسين وخاصة بالمهندسين فقط ذوي الأقسام المناسبة وليسوا فنيين وهذه الدراسة موجودة في معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران الموجودة بمطار امبابة فقط 
وايضا حصولك علي بكالريوس هندسة الميكانيكا قوى ويمكنك ايضا ان تحصل علي بيزك البحرية من الاكاديمية البحرية .....الخ يعني قسم شامل كله 
وعلي فكرة مهندسين طيران المتخرجين من قسم طيران ممكن يشتغلوا مهندسيين ميكانيكا انتاج
اتمني ان أكون قد افدتك 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## تايكندو مان (24 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل 
دمت بالف خير 
تحياتي


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (14 أغسطس 2008)

انا طالب في معهد تقني ميمانيكي انتاج ,والمواد الدراسية الاساسي الذي ناخذة هي و نظم الهيدروليك ونيوماتيك ،plc ،cnc ,ووسائل نقل حركة ,،وحاب ان اكون مهندس طيران تخصص نضم هيدروليك ونيوماتيك ، اطلب منكم ممعاهد تدرس هذا النظام ............ز


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

تسعون بالمائة من مهندسين كصر للطيران مهندسين قوى


----------



## معتز التجاني (22 أغسطس 2008)

طبعا بامكانك التحويل لهندسه طيران ببعض الكورسات ولكن نصيحه اخويه اخد الكورسات في فرنسا او امريكا او جنوب افريقيا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

معتز التجاني قال:


> طبعا بامكانك التحويل لهندسه طيران ببعض الكورسات ولكن نصيحه اخويه اخد الكورسات في فرنسا او امريكا او جنوب افريقيا


 
بس اكيد التكلفى هتبقى كبيييرة اويي

و اية الفرق ما بين الرخصة هنا و الرخصة هناك مش هى واحدة؟؟؟


----------



## معتز التجاني (29 أغسطس 2008)

للاسف مو واحد يا اخوي الدوله تلك تتميز بمجال هندس الطيران


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الرد .................


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ذكر الاخ م/محترف ان مهندس الطيران يمكن ان يشتغل ميكانيكي إنتاج ما العلاقة الرابطة بين التخصصين.


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (21 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو الرد.............................................


----------



## هاورد هيوز (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز هذا من ااممكن ولاكن الفرصة قليله لانهم بالطبع يفضلون قسم الطيران


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (8 يناير 2011)

عاهلابل


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 يناير 2011)

اتوقع انه سهل


----------

